# Any French speaking members? Lyrics translation request.



## D34DL1N3R (Aug 5, 2020)

This song. Is there a French and English speaking member that would be so kind as to write down both the French lyrics for me, as well as an English Translation?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 5, 2020)

@Cyan is french iirc.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 5, 2020)

I'm looking (or hearing) at it, but it's not easy as some word are not clear to me.
I'll do what I "think" it's best based on context.

Edit:
and of course, all the other tracks from all their album have lyrics on their website except for that one 
http://www.celluloide.online.fr/c-lyrics.php

I played with the URL and found it : 
http://www.celluloide.online.fr/c-lyrics_read.php?id=195

So, now I can translate it properly 



Spoiler: French



*TA MAIN SE GLACE*

Je n'ai pas eu le temps
de mentir
de laisser à présent
les souvenirs
une autre histoire se meurt
au fil du vent

Malgré la peur
comme une lame en plein cœur
le monde entier s'efface
lorsque ta main se glace

Je n'ai pas pris le temps
de m'enfuir
de laisser le présent
se languir
et notre histoire demeure
pour longtemps

Malgré la peur
comme une lame en plein cœur
le monde entier s'efface
lorsque ta main se glace

Lorsque ta main se glace





Spoiler: English



*YOUR HAND FREEZES*

I didn't have time
to lie
to leave (from) now
the memories
Another story dies
over the wind

Despite the fear
like a blade in the heart
the whole world fades away
when your hand freezes

I didn't take the time
to run away
to let the present
languish
and our story remains
for a long time

Despite the fear
like a blade in the heart
the whole world fades away
when your hand freezes

when your hand freezes



Note, google gives a slightly different translation, I think mine is better. but I might be wrong.
For the 3rd line, I'm not sure whether it's better to say "to leave now" or "to leave from now". The meaning is "starting from now" or "from now on".

I think the real meaning is "to let the memories go from now on", but I'm not sure how to "transpose" this the way the french word are placed on two different lines, it would look weird like that, right?
"To let go from now on
the memories"

So, I felt it was more "flowing" to say "to leave now the memories", but the real meaning is letting go.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Sep 13, 2020)

@Cyan Awesome. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## DarknessPlay3r (Sep 13, 2020)

Hey Cyan, would you mind trying to translate the french parts of this one for me please?



Been listening to this song for years and still have no idea what the french parts are.


----------



## Cyan (Sep 13, 2020)

When I listened to it, I thought the words were invented, or not complete.
Then I saw the lyrics in the youtube's comment, and I was like ... not what I hear AT ALL !!
They really have a strange way to pronounce words.


The words and sentences feel like they are random and not really related with each others...



• Bonjour aux amis de malheur : hello to friends of misfortune

• nous sommes fous : we are crazy

• C'etait plus fort que moi : it was stronger than me (literrally), 
but I feel like there's another meaning, or another way to translate that. 
Something more in that form : "I couldn't stand it!" or "I couldn't prevent from doing it, I had to!" and then... he starts dancing like that:

• Pas de chas, pas de deux : 

The real word is "_pas de chat_" (cat's steps) and refers to Ballet's dances step style.
This is a pas de chat : 


Spoiler








And _pas de deux_ (Step of two) refers to how many dancers are performing a ballet together on scene.


----------



## DarknessPlay3r (Sep 13, 2020)

Cyan said:


> When I listened to it, I thought the words were invented, or not complete.
> Then I saw the lyrics in the youtube's comment, and I was like ... not what I hear AT ALL !!
> They really have a strange way to pronounce words.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that!

I don't know for sure but I think the song is from the perspective of one of the "Block Heads" going in to the machine at first being cheerful, artistic, and graceful. Only to come out the other side stamped and formed into a stereotypical corporate tool, who is now a lifeless/soul-less part of "the machine" that lost it's unique artistic talent (A Squarehead).

It's hard to say for sure but I think it was Pye Dubois' (and probably Kim Mitchel as well) way of expressing how people will give up the things that truly make them unique in fear of not fitting in with the "norm" because the norm is filled with stupidity and complacency.

I think the irony is that Kim Mitchel on his own wrote "Patio lanterns" year later and is still one of his biggest hits, while also being a song that truly represents what comes out the other side of the machine that the Block Heads come out of.

Up here in Canada due to the CRTC and the amount of "Canadian Content" radio has to play you still here Patio Lanterns often to this day. If your a fan of Max Webster (and Kim Mitchel) you shake your head and go:

"what the fuck is wrong with you people. Fucking Squareheads..."


----------



## Cyan (Sep 13, 2020)

I don't know them at all, and didn't thought it had that much meaning behind these lyrics.



DarknessPlay3r said:


> how people will give up the things that truly make them unique in fear of not fitting in with the "norm" because the norm is filled with stupidity and complacency.


so true... unfortunately.


----------

